# Downgrading from 4.2 to 4.1



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

i am on 4.2 roms right now and am having a2dp issues, as that is a crucial feature for me.

I know the folder structure changed when going to 4.2, but I was wondering what the process would be to go BACK to 4.1. Will I lose my files when downgrading or is there any special process to revert to the older roms?


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

guod said:


> i am on 4.2 roms right now and am having a2dp issues, as that is a crucial feature for me.
> 
> I know the folder structure changed when going to 4.2, but I was wondering what the process would be to go BACK to 4.1. Will I lose my files when downgrading or is there any special process to revert to the older roms?


Why didn't you just make a nandroid of any 4.1 rom?

I bounce between 4.1.1 TW & 4.1/4.2 AOSP roms all the time. The folders are structured the old way on my back ups.


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

I had my backups on there but because of the stupid date thing with the s3 in CWM i accidentally deleted my 4.1 backup instead of my 4.2

so to get back on topic, of changing without a backup, does anything special have to be done?


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

cool stuff then. i thought i read somewhere someone had major problems with their stuff getting deleted when going back to 4.1

thanks man


----------

